

Slingshot: Facebook's new app for ephemeral photos - benhamner
https://m.facebook.com/slingshot?refsrc=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.facebook.com%2Fslingshot

======
k-mcgrady
It's not a new app. v2.0 was actually released 2 weeks ago according to the
linked page.

